

What Do You Need? - nreece
http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/2014/11/04/what-do-you-need/

======
JimTrudeau
Hey everyone. Truthfully, I wasn't expecting this much passion, and it's
great! I will be hauling in all the feedback and distributing to various
development teams. If I get useful info that I can share on anything in
particular I'll come back with it. THANK YOU.

------
joelthelion
Better Linux drivers. Open source and integrated into the mainline linux
kernel.

~~~
medecau
How about public docs so _everyone_ can write their drivers?

~~~
clarry
Good, public docs _and_ permissively licensed free drivers that can be used or
cross-checked against by anyone.

------
bkeroack
Enhanced compilers specifically for AMD chips, in the same spirit as Intel's
ICC. Except open source, ideally, based on LLVM/GCC. I'm guessing this would
let me take (more) advantage of the greater raw core count on Opteron vs Xeon.
At least it would be an arguing point in favor of AMD--the only one I can see
now is cost.

~~~
e28eta
Sounds like you're advocating a different compiler ("based on"). Why not
contribute directly to LLVM or GCC?

Are there optimizations they'd need to do that are incompatible with the wider
goals of the open source project? I'm assuming the projects would be happy to
accept new optimizations.

------
PedroBatista
CPU Stuff: I want an ARM CPU or at least board with an ARM CPU with full SATA
support and memory sockets if possible that I can buy for less than 100$. Big
wig clients are fine and everybody likes the big contracts, but you are
severely underestimating the "Prosumer" market. The Raspberry Pi is NOT a
passing fad.

GPU Stuff: 1 - Driver support for "legacy" chipsets:

I have a M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 mobo with HD4290 integrated GPU since 2010 and to
my surprise when I installed Windows 8.1 on it this year, found out that AMD
doesn't have any driver support for this GPU for Windows 8. Really? Are we
still in the age of "that's so last week.."?

2 - Linux drivers:

So I bought an Radeon 270X, Windows 8 support was fine, but Ubuntu? oh my..
Only about a month or so and after another one of failing at life I was able
to install the catalyst drivers (in beta) correctly and boot it.

------
anigbrowl
The Reddit discussion linked to int he comments is informative.

~~~
yoha
Direct link:
[https://pay.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2lda53/amd_is_...](https://pay.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2lda53/amd_is_asking_for_feedback_from_software/)

------
carlsborg
I own an AMD system because I wanted many cheap cores. That was the Bulldozer
USP, in my opinion. And it delivers. So why not drive the ecosystem around
applications that gobble up cores? Not all compute workloads need a GPU
e.g.back testing trading strategies, parallel searching and sorting, iterative
machine learning etc. If I were you I would also fund the creation of some
industry standard benchmarks in each of these application areas that benefit
from many cheap cores.

------
yourad_io
Maybe prepend an "AMD requests feedback: " to the title?

Pretty vague as it stands now ["What Do You Need?" (" Concrete titles?")]

~~~
Springtime
The (amd.com) in parenthesis clarified the title somewhat, for me at least.

~~~
yourad_io
I saw that as well. I was expecting a bad product pitch ("Whatcha need?
Doesn't matter, don't even answer: our new $Thing does it all")

(Such a cynic)

------
nevergetenglish
A language for parallelism to get full power of the CPU, a lot of cores, low
consumption, long life product, easy to extend and adapt, free drivers, easily
adaptable for mobile.

------
CmonDev
Working with Xamarin and Microsoft to boost C# GPU and CPU programming
capabilities.

------
yuhong
Datasheets and revision guide publicly available for all AMD chipsets.

------
saosebastiao
Hardware Transactional Memory.

EDITED: Sorry for the inflammatory comment. I deserved that downvote.

